# "Mi Ranchito Taqueria Kick Back"



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*It's a get together of Hot Rods,Lowriders,Imports,Classics,Muscle Cars,Trucks,Customs,etc....Let's make this spot a kick back every Wednesday til October 30th Good vibe for Automotive Enthusiasts.....So bring out the Rides and join us, lets keep on going forward and keep the Wednesday Mi Ranchito Taqueria Tradition Alive..N Well..:thumbsup:*


San Jose,Ca 2928 Alum Rock Ave.








*Will be coveraged by "Jimmy's Low Low Production"

Here are two other links that were once supported this event..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/184731-wednesday-meet-greet.html

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/233316-mi-rachito-alum-rock-show-shine-san-jo.html*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: Thanks


djmikethecholodj said:


> TTt


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here are some of the photos "JLLP" took for this Year 2013 During March N April


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Here are some of the photos "JLLP" took for this Year 2013 During March N April*


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Here are some of the photos "JLLP" took for this Year 2013 During March N April*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Don't forget 2morow at 5pm-? at "Mi Ranchito Taqueria KICK BACK" San Jose,Ca 2928 Alum Rock ave.

Photo's will be taken BY "JLLP"






*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

DON'T FORGET TODAY IS "Mi Ranchito Taqueria Kick Back"..In San Jose,Ca 2928 Alum Rock ave.....Every Wednesday 5pm-8pm All types of Cars/Trucks/Bikes/Classics,Lowriders/Customs/HotRods/MuscleCars/etc.. and Solo Riders are welcome..Bring out the ride the weather is going to be Nice N Warm..For more info check out the flyer..Share/Comment/Like/Spread the word "JLLP WILL BE TAKIN PICS N POSTIN THEM UP ON Facebook N LAYITLOW :nicoderm:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR SAN JO BRING THE LOWRIDERS OUT AND KICK IT THERE WILL BE A CRUISE AFTER THIS EVENT IS OVER


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Its a GooooD turn out..at least 20 Rides and more are still coming in..Thanks to everyone who showed up..ill post the pics 2morow


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

"Mi Ranchito Taqueria Kick Back" Was a great turn out! Big thank you to 408 Ryders, Aztec Creations, BOMB DRIFTERZ, CADDY CREW, CALI LIFE, CHEVITOS, Impalas, LUXURIOUS, WATSONVILLE IMPALAS, Car Clubs, LUXRIOUS Bike Club, and solo riders.. For showing up, and kicking it. The vibe was great, over 20 cars showed up. Here's a few pictures, Ill post the rest tomorrow. So stay tuned....Jimmy's Low Low Production


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

knightbandit88 said:


> View attachment 631226
> View attachment 631227
> View attachment 631228
> "Mi Ranchito Taqueria Kick Back" Was a great turn out! Big thank you to 408 Ryders, Aztec Creations, BOMB DRIFTERZ, CADDY CREW, CALI LIFE, CHEVITOS, Impalas, LUXURIOUS, WATSONVILLE IMPALAS, Car Clubs, LUXRIOUS Bike Club, and solo riders.. For showing up, and kicking it. The vibe was great, over 20 cars showed up. Here's a few pictures, Ill post the rest tomorrow. So stay tuned....Jimmy's Low Low Production


Good times! glad i made it out:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Good times! glad i made it out:thumbsup:


Yuup..it was a great turn out..thanks for comin thru


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll post more later and more 2morow..thanks everyone for comin thru:thumbsup:


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice pics..


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Osage Bro said:


> Nice pics..


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

knightbandit88 said:


> View attachment 631703
> View attachment 631704
> View attachment 631705
> View attachment 631706
> View attachment 631707


NICE PIC'S HOMIE. TTT 4 SAN JO!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

SJ 6TRE RAG said:


> NICE PIC'S HOMIE. TTT 4 SAN JO!


Thankz goin to post more soon and later tonight


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*To Check out more photos of this event go to my fb page..click on the link below..*_
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jimm...48715357446.1073741830.118054378306882&type=3


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Here's a few Photo's I took from April 10th Wednesday @ "Mi Ranchito Taqueria Kick Back" it was a big turn out..thanks everyone for coming thru.."Family/Friends Vibe/Fun 





























































*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*More Photos*_!!  _*2 more day's til "Mi Ranchito Taqueria Kick Back"..Here's a few Photo's I took from April 10th Wednesday @ "Mi Ranchito Taqueria Kick Back" it was a big turn out..thanks everyone for coming thru.."Family/Friends Vibe/Fun 





























































*_


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*1 MORE day's til "Mi Ranchito Taqueria Kick Back"..more Photo's I took from April 10th Wednesday @ "Mi Ranchito Taqueria Kick Back" it was a big turn out..thanks everyone for coming thru..Hopefully 2morow will be the same "Family/Friends Vibe/Fun "
**SPREAD THE WORD**





























































*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

CADDY CREW said:


> NICE PICS :thumbsup:


Thanks for the good feedback Caddy Crew


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

What's up hente. In case you don't know EVERY Wednesday @2928 Alum Rock Ave. Mi Ranchito Taqueria San Jose,Ca 5pm-? we all meet up N just kick back and chop it up,meet new people,family,friends,solo riders,car clubs. Many people pull over to see the rides, I have seen some rides last week pass by on Alum Rock Ave..EVERYONE IS WELCOME HERE..Let's make this spot a kick back every Wednesday til October 30th Good vibe for Automotive Enthusiasts..So bring out the Rides and join us, lets keep on going forward and keep the Wednesday Mi Ranchito Taqueria Tradition Alive..N Well..Its a Friendly/Family Event..(2928 Alum Rock Ave. Mi Ranchito Taqueria San Jose,Ca)**SPREAD THE WORD**


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a few photos i took from Last Wednesday April 17th 2013


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a few photos i took from Last Wednesday April 17th 2013


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Dont forget mi ranchito taqueria kick back today ill post pics tonite or 2morow....come out n bring the rides out...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I may pass by :nicoderm:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


> I may pass by :nicoderm:


Alright..we be out here..therez a few rides..


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*




























































PHOTO'z TAKEN by "JLLP" Last Wednesday April 24th 2013

*_


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

knightbandit88 said:


> _*
> View attachment 638779
> View attachment 638780
> View attachment 638781
> ...


Nice pics !


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:wow: nice rides!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: THANKz..


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Dont forget Today is Mi Ranchito Taqueria Kick Back..ill see u there ill be runnin lil late..


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

_*CADDY CREW KIDS REPPIN AT THE MI RANCHITO KICK BACK.....*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thankz for coming out..:thumbsup:


CADDY CREW said:


> _*CADDY CREW KIDS REPPIN AT THE MI RANCHITO KICK BACK.....*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*​Blvd Bombs. Bomb Drifterz. Chevitos. CA Nightmarez. Cali Life. Watsonville Impalas. Caddy Crew Car/Bike Club. N solo riders....Thank you to those that came out N supported the Mi Ranchito Taqueria Kick Back Today N hope to see them again next week n see new n old faces n rides..Jimmy aka Jimmys Low Low Production..*


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

May 1st


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*TODAY IS MI RANCHITO TAQUERIA KICK BACK..EVERYONE IS WELOME COME JOIN US..*


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

See everyone there later on today..


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Its that day today..


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

2day is Mi Ranchito Taqueria Kick Back Every Wednesday 5pm-? 2829 Alum Rock Ave Between White rd n Capitol rd..The weather will be great, so come out and bring out the rides..see all of u there.. "JLLP" Click on the link below to view photos of this year so far..*Share/Comment/Like*https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741830.118054378306882&type=1&l=55b0f69d59


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

No low lows today..just me today


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> No low lows today..just me today


 I went over there today too bro nobody there chilled there for about a half a hour to wait and see if anybody would show up but nobody did its summer now all the drivable rides should be out hanging out and cruising whats the excuses? san jose has all these car clubs and solo riders my ride is not even done yet still under construction and I work Long hours now every day and hardly have time come out and I still manage to come and cruise weres all our real riders at


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> I went over there today too bro nobody there chilled there for about a half a hour to wait and see if anybody would show up but nobody did its summer now all the drivable rides should be out hanging out and cruising whats the excuses? san jose has all these car clubs and solo riders my ride is not even done yet still under construction and I work Long hours now every day and hardly have time come out and I still manage to come and cruise weres all our real riders at


*Hey homie, why can't you fellas just understand that some people have **things to do during the week so they don't have to do them on the weekends or people just getting out of work late & by the time they get home, there already tired & fustrated **cause they been sitting in traffic for a while & maybe they just wanna sit back at home & drink a cold one & get their thoughts together!!! **For most of us, this is just everyday life!!! **Hanging out or cruising, that can wait till the weekends or when ever there's time**.......Just my 2cents, take it or leave it????*


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *Hey homie, why can't you fellas just understand that some people have **things to do during the week so they don't have to do them on the weekends or people just getting out of work late & by the time they get home, there already tired & fustrated **cause they been sitting in traffic for a while & maybe they just wanna sit back at home & drink a cold one & get their thoughts together!!! **For most of us, this is just everyday life!!! **Hanging out or cruising, that can wait till the weekends or when ever there's time**.......Just my 2cents, take it or leave it????*


 yea your right bro about the work and the traffic and having thinks to do and having a life and family things im just use to the good old 80's and 90's lowriding were lowriding was week day thru the weekend but I do understand for those who have all those things going on


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> yea your right bro about the work and the traffic and having thinks to do and having a life and family things im just use to the good old 80's and 90's lowriding were lowriding was week day thru the weekend but I do understand for those who have all those things going on


*I'm glad you understand bro, youngsters have ALL kinds of time to burn & money to waste but guy's like you & me*:nono:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Check out this new video I did


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

2morow is Mi Ranchito Taqueria Kick Back..Every Wednesday Til End oF October 5pm-?..2morow ill be passing out some DVDs..of my videos I have uploaded on youtube....so the family and friends could enjoy during 4th of July weekend.."JLLP"


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TODAY MI RANCHITO KICK BACK SO COME DOWN BRING THE RIDES OUT COME KICK BACK TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

uffin:


San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> TODAY MI RANCHITO KICK BACK SO COME DOWN BRING THE RIDES OUT COME KICK BACK TTT


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ill be there 2morow..dnt forget gente..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ill be there 2morow....ill have some DVDs also to pass out of my work.."JIMMY"S LOW LOW PRODUCTION":drama:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Had a good time....a good turn out today..


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

2morow in San Jose,Ca  Thanks Robert B. for the flyer


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's some photos I took couple weeks ago..


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

See everyone 2morow....:thumbsup: Come join us if you can..


----------



## 63chevyc10 (Apr 14, 2007)

Ill be there foresure....


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


63chevyc10 said:


> Ill be there foresure....


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ill see everyone later on today..member 5pm-8pm


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Is that time 2morow Mi Ranchito Taqueria TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

knightbandit88 said:


> Is that time 2morow Mi Ranchito Taqueria TIME :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 63chevyc10 (Apr 14, 2007)

Sup homies whens this kick back event gonna start every weds...anybody????


----------



## 63chevyc10 (Apr 14, 2007)

Anyone?????


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

"REMINDER" Tomorrow is Wednesday and its Kick Back at the Mi Ranchito Taqueria spot, hopefully ill see everyone there, hope all of you could make it, everyone is welcome, good times, with nice rides for all to see :thumbsup:
2928 Alum Rock Ave San Jose, Ca 95127 
Every Wednesday 5pm-8pm


----------



## gus65ss (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

today


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------

